# Beginners Beekeeping- Hampton Roads



## dkvello (Apr 2, 2010)

The Beekeepers Guild of Southeast Virginia and the Wesleyan
Beekeepers Association present a three day Short Course for Beginning
Beekeepers on February 5, 12 & 19, 2011 from 8:30 AM to 12:30 PM at
Virginia Wesleyan College in Norfolk, Virginia.
Topics include honey bee biology, getting started, beekeeping equipment,
seasonal hive management, pest & disease control and honey & other products
from the hive. A demonstration in the bee yard is scheduled for April 9, 2011.
Cost: $30 includes MAAREC Publication Beekeeping Basics, refreshments each day
and a five-month Guild membership from February 1, 2011 to June 30, 2011.
Optional $10 extra includes the latest edition of the Beekeeping for Dummies
book, a $19.99 value.
Registration is limited; please apply early. To register online, visit our website at
www.BeeKeepersGuild.org or register by mail by printing this page, fill in your information and
mail with your $30 or $40 check made payable to BGSV to Beekeepers Guild of Southeast
Virginia, P.O. Box 5206, Chesapeake, VA 23324. For more information contact Bob Montcalm
at 757-487-2143 or [email protected].


----------

